# How do you tape a teat?



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Can anybody describe to me how to tape a teat so the kid can't nurse it? I searched the forum but couldn't find anything on this...

Basically I have a FF who is producing amazing amounts of milk...and she only had a single, so mama is getting engorged. Baby is only nursing one side. I'm starting to milk her out some several times a day. The unused teat is major league tiny, so it's hard to milk...hoping baby sucking on it will stretch it out some. 

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can grab the kid and teach them there is another side. Anytime you see the kid nursing from the wrong side, put it on the ignored one.

When the kid gets bigger the kid will go back and forth.

In the meantime you may want to milk some out so she doesn't balloon a teat or get mastitis.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I get the 1 inch adhesive tape. Cut a strip about twice as long as her teat, start at the base and tape it down all the way to the orfice, and around the other side. Then take another piece of tape a bit smaller than the first and wrap it around the first piece of tape at the base of the teat.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

When you tape, leave a tiny bit of the end taped back on itself so you can untape and milk that side out. Be careful the tape isn't too tight when she is empty because when she fills with milk, the circulation can get cut off.

I use a paper first aid tape. Just don't use duct tape!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks all! I can do this...(smile) Much appreciated.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Why not do the simple thing and separate mama and kid. Then go out and let them together and you milk the large teat and make baby suck the little one. After some time the baby should get large enough to handle both. However you did not say what kind of goat you have so if it is a dairy goat then you will be stuck with milking it for a lot longer and hopefully the little teat gets long enough to milk after the kid is weaned.


----------

